# How to choose the color of nail polish according to the occasions？



## laura lix (Dec 21, 2016)

How to choose the color of nail polish according to the occasions？​ ​We should know that a suitable color of nail polish will make you more charming.​Different occasions, different colors.
Today, let’s talk about that.​
                  






Working occasions: elegant, steady color ​ ​Women who need to go to work everyday can choose elegant , steady and warm colors to add luster. For example, we can choose pale pink or translucent which are close to the skin color. That will make people feel more natural and not exaggerated, and make you kindly. 

P.S. Grey, blue, black or green are too personalized. That’s not suitable in workplace.






*Social occasions: dazzling color*​ ​Careful selection of nail polish is an important step in the winter when you are ready to attend a dinner or social events. Gold, red, purple and other luxuriant colors of the nail polish will make you become the focus.
The color of nail polish should be consistent with the color of your clothes. At least in the same color series.






Oh yes..one more thing. If you have many bottles of nail polish, I recommend  nail polish holder. It's for 48 bottles, and can make them more tidy. Easy to carry and look inside.






If you have any other suggestions of this topic. Share with us!!

Thanks for watching.


----------

